# Doctor says I can never ride again...



## ESPIE413 (Aug 27, 2012)

I don't have too much to say however I do understand the whole concussion topic because I have had 4 different concussion all throughout my soccer career, leading to me wearing a U90 (padded helmet) while playing (more common these days, even higher levels wear them too) This last season I did not wear it but I understood the risk I was taking. Just something that might help is for a couple weeks have someone lead you around (I know it sounds below your level) but it will help you get use to it again. Help you feel more confident and you can use that time to really find your grove again and how to try and eliminate the symptoms you are feelings. Or even how to cope with them. 

Best of luck to you!


----------



## ChipBarGirl (Sep 23, 2012)

Thank you so much! My mother and I run a therapeutic horsemanship program and I have considered being led around the ring, as well as having side-walkers until I can learn to cope with these symptoms. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ESPIE413 (Aug 27, 2012)

I think that is a wonderful idea especially since you have those tools already in place for your other riders. I really think its going to be the best way to help you figure things out. 

one step at a time!


----------



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

ChipBarGirl, I really feel your situation. In 2003, when I was 25, I injured my spine three ways to sunup and I wasn't even driving! Doctors worked on me for almost two years before saying that there was nothing more that they could do, short of surgery which they all said I was too young for anyway...make a long story short, I'm in the process of weeding through the for sale ads for that "Ah-Ha" horse and I think I've found her, I'm not feeling that pivotal moment most feel right away, but I'm not wanting to jinx myself either. I hope to get back to riding, even with spinal injuries, as I've always wanted a horse of my own for the past 24 years. You might be able to ride around in an arena, but trail riding and/or showing could be too much of a risk. And you have to take precautions now, as you say your balance is off. Who knows if it will go away in time or you may just need to learn to compensate for that if it continues. I will pray for you, and my heart goes out to you. I would definitely utilize a companion rider to go with you until things improve!


----------



## Andieve (Aug 6, 2012)

If your heart is set on riding then you will most likely ride (I'm willing to be you aren't the first and won't be the last person to ignore a doctors wishes!). Just be as safe as you can be. Always keep that helmet strapped on tight and make sure it fits properly. I would say you should always ride with a buddy that has a cell phone handy as well...just in case something would go awry...accidents happen.

Other than that...good luck with it! I wish you a speedy recovery from the past concussions


----------



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

Andieve said:


> I would say you should always ride with a buddy that has a cell phone handy as well...just in case something would go awry...accidents happen.


I think that's good advice for all riders, not just those who are busted up, like myself.


----------



## ChipBarGirl (Sep 23, 2012)

Thank you so much for all the advice, it has really helped! I will be taking extreme precaution until I can learn to cope with everything. I am moving to a new barn in one week and will not have a whole lot of room for trail riding, so that will not be a problem. I also do not ride alone because of my symptoms. My gelding Chip takes care of me very well and I have not had any problems since he's been back on the right feed. I just cannot imagine life without riding!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't want to come across as negative, but I am fairly sure that's how this will be taken anyway. 

None of the replies here come from someone holding a medical degree. None of them have busted their asses to get through med school. None of them are up-to-date with current medical research. Hell, I bet half of them don't even have a first aid certificate. And yet here they are dispensing medical advice. I'm sorry, but if that is the response you are after, then you have been hit harder in the head than you think.

If your doctor has told you that you can't ride, have you considered that maybe, just maybe, he or she might just know what they are talking about? I like that you are getting a second opinion. THAT is how to get to the point you can ride again - finding a medical professional who will support your journey back into the saddle. If you can't find one, well maybe you should take the hint then.

If you decide to ride in spite of what the doctors have said, that is on your head (pun unintended). Don't base it on the replies of people that A - don't know everything to do with your medical history and B - are not medical professionals. We may know about that need to get back in the saddle, but we don't know jack about medicine.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

you could wear a safety vest that would help and yes I know it riding is very thing to me


----------



## ChipBarGirl (Sep 23, 2012)

I understand what you're saying, but I put it out there to see if there was any equipment or other advice on how to ride more safely. I'm the kind of person who explores every single option before making a firm decision, so I wanted to see if there was anything else I can do before I decided to give up riding forever. I am getting a second opinion from the neurologist in the coming weeks, so I am trying to research all my options thoroughly.

And yes, I had thought about a safety vest. I will definitely look into it!


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I do what doctors tell me to do until the symptoms go away or I learn to live with it. Never give up hope. For instance, my physician told me my arm pain was a pinched nerve and there was nothing more I could do about it that didn't involve intense surgery. I had extreme muscle deterioration in my arm because the pain was so bad. I continued to ride and by chance, found a competant chiropractor that worked on me with adjustments and physical therapy. I hardly feel a thing now and that was 10 years ago.

I have had several concussions before, torn my rotator cuff, broken both my wrist bones, and I have broken my neck. This, along with a horse related accident with whiplash would tell any doctor that I should never ride again. But riding is what makes me whole, so I ride.

I just simmer down the risks. Do I train anymore? No, I only train my own horse (and got suckered into training a rescue horse just recently, but I don't professionally train anymore). Training professionally is where all my injuries came from, because I took on rank horses. I don't do that anymore. Now, I just ride one horse (sometimes another) and I'm very happy about it.

I have memory loss, trouble concentrating, and sometimes the pictures in my mind won't form words. I also forget easily, and sometimes instantly. This is all due to the concussions I've suffered through the years, and yet I still ride.

It is your doctors obligation to suggest to you the safer alternative. That way, if you ride with a doctor's clearance and something happens, you can't come back and sue them. They will tell you not to ride to keep you and themselves safe. If you are going to ride, do it with your own precausions and do it as safely as possible.


----------



## ChipBarGirl (Sep 23, 2012)

I completely agree, and I experience many of the same symptoms. I understand that I should ride a hot horse again, or take up a career in training. But I have accepted that and am exploring my options for other equine careers!


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

I would think it would be possible that your symptoms may improve over time. If they do not, I'm not sure that riding is really a good idea. I am one of those that always says 'If I die riding (or falling off of) my horse, at least I died doing something I loved.' But I have children, so I do my best to minimize my risk. If you're looking for equipment to minimize your risk of falling off, I would recommend trying out a Bob Marshall treeless western saddle. My mom owns one, and it seriously feels like you're strapped into the seat with the way it holds you in.

You need to really discuss this with your neurologist, one more fall could mean death for you. Can you accept that? Can your family accept that? Are there people in your life who depend on you? What would happen to them? I'm not trying to say 'don't ride' just make sure you know the consequences and that you can accept them.


----------



## ChipBarGirl (Sep 23, 2012)

I completely understand what you're saying, it really does make sense. It's hard to think of those questions, but it really is necessary. I am going to sit down with my family and boyfriend and discuss it in great detail, it would be very selfish if I didn't take them into consideration in my decision


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The one issue that hasn't been touched on is who will look after you if you can no longer look after yourself? Are you insured for a care-giver 24/7? It may not take a fall but perhaps something like a horse slinging it's head around and bumping your head. You may wish to consider horse agility which refines ground work thro the use of a variety of obstacles.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

A few years ago my husband took a fall on the ice out back. Knocked himself out for a few seconds. He wound up with a true case of vertigo. The doctors couldn't do much. They couldn't really find anything. Sent him to physical therapy and they fiddled poked and prodded for months. Then one day a substitute therapist was there. She asked my husband if she could try something. Because nothing had helped and she didn't look big enough to do any harm he consented. She had him lie on a table and warned him not to get up and told him he may get violently ill. She twisted his neck and head rapidly, almost like she was trying to snap his neck. He said the room spun violently like he had been on a carnival ride and he did vomit until nothing was left. Within 10 minutes he was able to stand with no dizziness. The vertigo never returned.

She explained it as there being some calcium nodules floating in the fluid of the inner ear that had gotten knocked into a bad position when he hit his head. Her rapid flexing and throttling of his neck knocked them into a better position. Whatever she did it worked and worked the first and only time. Might be something you could run by your dr. or a good chiropractor.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I feel for you. I would hate it if I couldn't ride. My husband was in a motorcycle accident 5 and a half years ago. 2 brain bleeds, broken collarbone, severe road rash. He was left with a constant whoosh whoosh whoosh noise in his head, headaches, memory loss, dizziness. We found out he had a hole in the artery that runs through a vein in his head that caused him to have double vision. He had surgery on that right after I got my horse - and he was riding a Red 4 days after that surgery. I got him a horse the following June (that was January). He rides without a helmet but he doesn't ride like a crazy person either. His horse is as safe as any horse could be but he can't spin Sarge because it makes him dizzy - he is careful how he longes him because that makes him dizzy too.

He still suffers with headaches but he said he'd have them whether he rode or not. 

He doesn't really have balance issues though for the most part EXCEPT if he goes in a circle. Balance is crucial for horseback riding. Your balance may improve over time especially with therapy and strength training. Take it slow and one day at a time and hopefully you will be back in the saddle riding again. Take care of yourself and don't take any unnecessary risks that could set you back. Life is full of risks but be very calculating about it!


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I want to like this post -----^ But the like button is hiding.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Sue,
They did that to my husband except is was a little gentler! They said that "the crystals in his ears needed to be realigned." I thought it was some New Age BS but it did work. The Ear Nose and Throat specialist recommended it and they did it there with an audiologist person. I did it to him once here at home and when we sat him up he broke out in a cold sweat and his lips were blue. My friend and I had to help him up and into the living room as he was walking leaning over so far to the side we thought he'd fall over! His skull was fractured right behind his ear and one dr said his ear drum was ruptured, one said it wasn't so who knows? Head injuries are nothing to fool around with and I wear a helmet riding! I look like a big idiot but I don't care. I rode this weekend going down trails full of holes, stumps, twisted roots, rocks, boulders, crossing creeks and riding right into a lake. I need all the help I can get!


----------



## ChipBarGirl (Sep 23, 2012)

Thank you so much for all of your input. I have the same problem with longing - I get very dizzy! I will discuss the 'crystals' with my doctor and see what she thinks, as well as the neurologist. I would be taking it very slow for a while until I get my bearings again - this is the longest I've been without riding for so long and it's so frustrating! But I will get there eventually I know, it is just very hard to see the light at the end of the tunnel right now


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd seek a second opinion from a different doctor. Like any profession there are good, bad and busy Drs. The easiest and fastest answer is to not ride - it might well be very valid, but I think I'd seek other opinions first.


----------



## ChipBarGirl (Sep 23, 2012)

Due to personal history, I have much distrust in doctors. What bothers me the most about this though is that this particular doctor has always been spot on with every diagnosis and has gone way above and beyond to help me with everything. But I will get at least one other opinion, probably two


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

ChipBarGirl said:


> Thank you so much! My mother and I run a therapeutic horsemanship program and I have considered being led around the ring, as well as having side-walkers until I can learn to cope with these symptoms. Fingers crossed!


DCG, you have been given tons of excellent advice here and lots to think about. Certainly, if you feel you absolutely must ride again, that which you wrote above, just might be the only way you will ever ride again. I'm sure it is not what you want to hear, but it just might be. And of course, better than never being able to get up on horseback again. If your condition does improve in time, then you might be able to ride without side-walkers. This, even though you might not be able to leave the safety of an arena with people close by to help, if you find yourself in trouble.

By what you say though, I don't think you'll be able to ride out on trails etc., for some time. Maybe months. Maybe years. Maybe never. Don't give up hope, but don't hope for too much. Take it one day at a time and don't push yourself too fast. Patience is the word here, I think.

What happens if you can never ride again? Well it has happened to millions, I'm quite sure. I have not been able to ride for years, because of my back. So what do you do? Well you put your efforts into other horse-related activities. Your therapeutic programme obviously keeps you and the family, very involved. 

Keep a journal about your accidents and riding problems, from beginning to end. Who knows, one day it might turn into a valuable book for others, who have suffered similarly.

Good luck and do keep us posted. I know we all here, wish you well.

Lizzie


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

What about driving a buggy? Horse agility with minis looks super fun too but that would be a better thing to consider once your balance is better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChipBarGirl (Sep 23, 2012)

FeatheredFeet, thank you so much! I do feel better about it now, I will not give up hope! I have a great opportunity with trained volunteers, and I would like their help to get back on my feet. They have been following my story and are willing to help! I will take it slow for a while until I'm feeling better. Thank you!  

DancingArabian, I have actually considered that! I will look into agility when I'm feeling better, and I am thinking of getting my PATH certification in driving. Thank you for your suggestion! I will definitely keep everyone posted!


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

My doctor is not real thrilled about me riding again either. The difference is that my brain isn't affected, and I'm an old fart. He's worried about bones and a chest I've managed to deform. I'll be riding again, just as soon as I find a VERY quiet, calm, trail horse and I will never ride alone.

That being said...You are young. You have your whole life ahead of you and I want you to think very seriously about something my doctor told me: There are worse things than dying. You are having problems now with injury to your brain. I would be very, very careful and I would be listening to my doctors and asking very pointed questions. It doesn't take much to have brain damage...even one bad fall can ruin your life. Yes, you may be walking around, talking, feeding yourself, but your short term memory may be impaired...or gone. Your ability to reason may be affected. Someone may have to be responsible for you for the rest of your life. Your decision may very well impact others.

A story: We hired a person to handle the affairs of our organization: fund accounting, budget reports, etc. (public entity) This person had been a professor of accounting in a major university and retired early. What we didn't know until later (because he showed ABSOLUTELY no signs) was that he had suffered a fall from his bicycle and had brain damage. The man could not fill out a deposit slip or add up a column of figures. He was charming and intelligent and TOTALLY UNEMPLOYABLE! When faced with a number, his mind went blank. He could not remember 2 things to do...only 1. And then you had to repeat instructions. It was sad.
One spill from a bike ruined this man's life. 

You are at the beginning of your life. Tread very, very carefully and think long and hard before you take risks with your brain. I hope you can find a balance that will allow you to be safe AND happily involved with horses.


----------



## ChipBarGirl (Sep 23, 2012)

I completely agree with you. I am going to start out slowly and very safely and see if there is any improvement. If I see none, I will not go any farther with my riding. I will focus more on groundwork and training. Thank you!!! Lots to think about...


----------

